# smoking time for  boneless breast



## ldrus (Aug 10, 2007)

i am smoking  a whole chicken tomorrow (spatchcock)  and a  bunch of boneless skinless breast also   should i put it all on at the same time or  start the whole bird then add the breast later  .......ifso how long to wait until i add the breast


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 11, 2007)

Heck throw them all on there! ! Don't do chicken low. Crank t up and you'll get nice crspy skin not rubber. Enjoy!

Download my chart and stick somewhere near your smoker it''ll help you remember the times and temps
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf

Chicken Breast 5 to 8 oz. 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1 to 2 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Quarters) 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1 to 2 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Thighs) 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1.5 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Whole ) 2.5 to 3 lbs. 275Â° F to 350Â° F 2 to 2.5 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Whole ) 3.5 to 4.5 lbs. 275Â° F to 350Â° F 2 to 3 hours 170Â° F


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

technically you would put the whole in then the breasts about an hour later.....all should go to 170 internal. you will not have crispy or rubbery skin since they are skinless!!! Keep in mind however, skinless and boneless can end up being on the dry side by the time they get to internal temp.....I'd probably stick to a lower temp in the smoker because of that probably in the 250-275 range....


----------



## lager (Aug 18, 2007)

Two weeks ago I did 2 whole turkey breasts and 6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts. I cranked my smoker up to 300* and put everything in at the same time. I took the chicken breasts out when they hit 175*. I then pulled them, mixed with a little of Jeff's sauce and served. They were great !!!

I don't think you should worry about bark or anything like that, as they won't be in the smoker very long. The outside did get a little chewy and they did not pull very easily. I didn't want to leave them in too much longer because I was trying not to dry them out. They had a nice smokey favor, just not very strong. I also used Jeff's rub before smoking.

Hope this helps, Lager


----------



## squeezy (Aug 18, 2007)

You could always cover or wrap the breasts in strips of bacon ... heck while you're at it, split them and insert some cheese before wrapping.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

Download my chart and stick somewhere near your smoker it''ll help you remember the times and temps

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf 


Chicken Breast 5 to 8 oz. 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1 to 2 hours 170Â° F
Chicken Livers (Bacon Wrapped) 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1 to 2 hours Crisp Bacon
Chicken (Quarters) 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1 to 2 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Thighs) 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1.5 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Whole ) 2.5 to 3 lbs. 275Â° F to 350Â° F 2 to 2.5 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Whole ) 3.5 to 4.5 lbs. 275Â° F to 350Â° F 2 to 3 hours 170Â° F
Chicken (Wings) 275Â° F to 350Â° F 1.25 hours 170Â° F
Cornish Game Hens 275Â° F to 350Â° F 2 to 3 hours 170Â° F


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Mom ... that link above has a typo and consequently doesn't work!
Just wanted you to know so you could fix it.
I was looking because we are doing wings tomorrow night ... so for only an hour & a quarter, we can smoke 'em. Will the skin still be a bit soft and/or chewy? ... or will it crisp up?


----------

